# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Eto’o được “chào mời” mức lương cao nhất thế giới

## bqtpro2016

*Eto’o đ**ượ**c “chào m**ờ**i” m**ứ**c l**ươ**ng cao nh**ấ**t th**ế** gi**ớ**i*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Mức lương kỷ lục 12 triệu euro của Cristiano Ronaldo hoàn toàn có thể bị phá vỡ nếu như Eto’o chấp nhận gia nhập “gã trọc phú” của Nga, Anzhi Makhachkala. Khi đó, mức lương của “báo đen” sẽ là 20 triệu euro/năm.*

Số phận của đội bóng “tí hon” Anzhi Makhachkala bất ngờ thay đổi tới chóng mặt sau khi nhà tỷ phú Suleyman Kerimov (đứng thứ 136 trong top những người giàu nhất hành tinh) quyết định mua lại đội bóng này.

<div style="text-align: center">​</div> <div style="text-align: center">Eto’o sẽ nhận được 20 triệu euro/năm nếu gia nhập Anzhi​</div> <div style="text-align: center">​</div> 
Dưới bàn tay của “phù thủy” Kerimov, ngay lập tức, Anzhi Makhachkala trở thành một thế lực thực sự của bóng đá Nga. Lần lượt những tên tuổi sáng giá của bóng đá thế giới như R.Carlos, HLV Gullit… cập bến đội bóng thuộc cộng hòa Dagestan này.

Không chỉ có vậy, mùa Hè này, đội bóng còn gây sốc khi liên hệ với hàng loạt cái tên “hot” trên thị trường chuyển nhượng như Neymar, Ganso (từng đưa ra lời đề nghị 50 triệu euro), Raul hay Cacau. Mới đây, họ tiếp tục gây chấn động làng túc cầu khi đề nghị mua lại tiền đạo Eto’o từ Inter.

Theo tờ Sky Sport 24, thứ Năm vừa qua, đội bóng Nga vừa có buổi gặp gỡ với những nhân vật cấp cao của Inter Milan cùng người đại diện Claudio Vigorelli của Eto’o để đề cập tới vấn đề này.

Bên cạnh đó, tờ báo này cũng tiết lộ rằng phía Anzhi hứa sẽ trả cho “báo đen” mức lương lên tới 20 triệu euro/năm nếu cầu thủ này đồng ý làm đồng đội của R.Carlos. Nếu như Eto’o chấp nhận lời đề nghị hấp dẫn trên, đồng nghĩa với việc anh sẽ trở thành cầu thủ được trả lương cao nhất thế giới, vượt xa C.Ronaldo (người đang nhận lương 12 triệu euro/năm tại Real Madrid).

Hiện tại, Eto’o vẫn đang trong giai đoạn đàm phán hợp đồng với Inter. Điều đặc biệt, khúc mắc giữa hai bên lại đang nằm ở vấn đề tiền lương. Với khoản lương khổng lồ 20 triệu euro/năm từ đội bóng Nga, sẽ không ai nói trước được điều gì!

Được biết, lão tướng R.Carlos đang đều đặn nhận mức lương 6,2 triệu euro/năm (9 triệu USD) tại đội bóng này. Cách đây không lâu, “đại gia” của bóng đá Trung Quốc Guangzhou Evergrande từng chấp nhận trả cho cầu thủ Dario Conca mức lương 7,2 triệu euro/năm (10,4 triệu USD).

Anzhi đang đứng thứ 5 giải VĐQG Nga với 27 điểm sau 17 vòng đấu, kém đội đứng đầu bảng CSKA Moscow 13 điểm.
*Các chuyên mục khác*
diem thi dai hoc 2011
diem chuan dai hoc 2011 
gia vang hom nay 
ty gia vang hom nay
tin nhanh
tra diem thi
diem chuan 2011

----------

